
Extending Google services in Africa - zeedotme
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/extending-google-services-in-africa.html
======
TrevorJ
I traveled to Africa a few years ago and I remember being floored and a bit
annoyed that after driving three hours into the jungle and the locals had
perfect cellular reception. At this point my service back in the states didn't
even work properly at my house in the middle of town.

